# Humane Society Commercial!



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Anyone happen to see the Human Societys "Ban Trapping" commercial yet? I was watching the Tigers game with my brother tonight and just by coincidence I had said something about trapping the ***** that are getting into his garden and a second later the humane societys "ban trapping" commercial came on. I called a friend who is a hunter and who also works for an major advertising firm and he had seen it and he was laughing at how "pathetic" of a comercial it was. He told me it looked like it was directed by a 3rd grader.........and it probably was!!!


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> how "pathetic" of a comercial it was. He told me it looked like it was directed by a 3rd grader.........and it probably was!!!


reguardless how bad it was its out there and every time it airs it hurt us, it just makes me sick to think that people are being turned in the wrong direction by such propaganda


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

I called Fox Sports, and told them I was offended by the commercial and to stop running it. Bob


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

hungry hunter said:


> reguardless how bad it was its out there and every time it airs it hurt us, it just makes me sick to think that people are being turned in the wrong direction by such propaganda


I didn't disagree at all!


----------



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

This is my opinion.

I know many of you love trapping. However, every time I see a picture on this site of a coyote, fox, beaver, mink, etc that was caught in a trap I think of how awful it must have been for that animal (especially the yotes and foxes) to be in so much pain while their leg was caught in the horribly painful trap.

One of the reasons I love stream fishing so much is that I never know what I will see. I remember the first time I saw a pine marten. I was shocked that such an animal could live within yards of a very popular fishing hole. I also get great pleasure from seeing grey fox with their kitts in the same fishing spot.

I am an avid outdoorsman and I think trapping is cruel. Having an animal with its leg caught in a vice, in freezing cold and the prospect of starving and freezing to death is a very cruel prospect.

I am not anti hunting as I think hunting offers a quick, much less painless dispatch to the animal. Trapping, on the other hand, inflicts much prolonged suffering. 

I think that the greatest attribute of a hunter or fisherman is having deep respect for our quarry and trying to minimize the suffering of our quarry. I don't see how that can be accomplished with leg hold traps. 

That is my opinion and there are likely many of you who disagree with this opinion.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

catch&release said:


> This is my opinion.
> 
> I know many of you love trapping. However, every time I see a picture on this site of a coyote, fox, beaver, mink, etc that was caught in a trap I think of how awful it must have been for that animal (especially the yotes and foxes) to be in so much pain while their leg was caught in the horribly painful trap.
> 
> ...


Have you ever had your arm fall asleep? Does it hurt? From my experence of trapping most of the animals caught were asleep, which to me doesn't show pain. I respect your opinion, but if you have never experenced it then you should not say its crule. 

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

I think it's cruel because I know if my leg was caught in a spring loaded vice, the slamming of the vice into my leg muscles and bone would hurt tremendously. I also know that even if I was wearing the best cold weather gear on the planet, as I sat there in the cold unable to move, I would start to freeze as my not being able to move would cause my body temperature to start dropping more rapidly than if I was moving. 

I also know that as I waited to fall asleep from the effects of severe hypothermia, I would be suffering terribly as I froze to death.

So, that's part of what I base my opinion upon.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Never thought I would see a post like that on this web site!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Before this thread spins out of control can it be closed!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

It'll be closed when it gets out of control.

I'm not a trapper, but have read about the conditions of animals in leghold traps. I am satisfied that there is limited pain that an animal goes through when trapped by ethical trappers.

Now as far as ripping a hook through fishes lip....ouch 

J/K


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

I think fishing is much worse. As that cute little fish picks up a bite to eat some motcho man slams him in the lips, gills or guts with 300 pounds of lip removeing force. Jamming a needle sharp point deep into it's flesh, dragging it back and then having it ripped out with a hook remover. Just so a fisherman can toss it back. So it can swim bleeding in circles, flop on the surface, only to get eaten by a seagull or heron. Just to say were sucessful and enjoying your time outdoors. I hope it was a joy for you it obviously wasn't for the fish. To just cast bait indiscriminatly at what ever will eat it. To do this to a fish and not eat it is totally inhumane.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Fixed, 

Hey watch your line I think your going to get a bite on that cast.  :evilsmile :evilsmile


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

catch&release said:


> I think it's cruel because I know if my leg was caught in a spring loaded vice, the slamming of the vice into my leg muscles and bone would hurt tremendously. I also know that even if I was wearing the best cold weather gear on the planet, as I sat there in the cold unable to move, I would start to freeze as my not being able to move would cause my body temperature to start dropping more rapidly than if I was moving.
> 
> I also know that as I waited to fall asleep from the effects of severe hypothermia, I would be suffering terribly as I froze to death.
> 
> So, that's part of what I base my opinion upon.



before you make post like this, please understand what you are talking about. you obviously have no clue!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok on a serious note does anyone have a contact address to Fox Sports? Phone, email, snail mail? Any of those are fine for me.


----------



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

How could a leg hold trap not be painful? How could a trapped animal not be suffering, especially when done in subfreezing temperatures?

Admittedly, fishing causes pain and terror to the animal. However, a fish does not have the same complex nervous system as a fox, coyote or other warm blooded mammal.

A 10 minute struggle with a fish is a lot different than having a coyote in subfreezing temperatures with a vice around its leg for anywhere from a few hours or a few days depending on how lazy the trapper is and how remotely the trap has been placed.

Just this past April, I saw a coyote limping badly because of a front paw injury. I thought that it may well have been caused by a trap as it looked pretty clearly that the entire foreleg was broken.

I also find it interesting that some of you have disbelief that I would post my opinions and that you think this post should be shut down. Instead of ridiculing my post, why not try to understand why someone would feel that trapping is not humane?

I think trapping with leg hold traps is cruel and I have not seen any posts thus far that would cause me to change my opinion.


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

Fellas, somebody might want to post up the video that was floating around on here a while back that showed a guy releasing a bobcat, and various other animals if I'm not mistaken. 

I for one used to be in the same boat as Catch and Release above. I have yet to set a trap (and likely won't due to where I live) but got interested in it a bit last year and started keeping an eye on this forum. "Common sense" would seem to tell you that the animal is suffering for some time - assume that the trapper is incredibly fastidious (maybe too fastidious) and checks his traps every day. There is still a decent change that an animal is spending 15+ hours in a trap.

Seeing the video above really opened my eyes to how, when the proper trap is used for a given species, even short-term strain and damage on the animal are very minimal. It showed MANY animals being released and then running away immediately. If I recall the guy would massage their leg for a second, then let them go (I'm assuming they were animals not in season). If my leg falls asleep I can pretty much guarantee that I'm not running anywhere. The animals in this video didn't seem to even have that. I'm sure that there are horror stories - and I can tell you some about seeing released trout floating down stream with their gills ripped out after having taken a deep hook - but on the whole I don't think there is anything wrong with trapping. And this from a guy that used to think he had a problem with it... Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

This one is good, and I like most of you can't wait to put our 2cents in...

My dad has trapped form before I was born and from what I can remember from going with him on up to this current day is that it is a way of life and has been since before anyone on this site was born. The funny thing about the commercial is that people like my dad and other trappers that donate the meat they can not sell to soup kitches and the furs to state parks for educational purposes to teach our children what the great outdoors is about and how the early settlers lived, gave the state which funds the MHC the money to do something like that thru the fees they charge. I mean what was the last time you visited Mackinaw Island for free.

I ask you this... when Money has no value, your ammo runs out, and your child tells you he/she is hungry. What will you trade or eat because crops are only seasonal. Thats why I'm glad my dad shows me everything he knows and I can only hope my kids pass it on to thier children.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Catch&Release,
 
It is good that you are concerned with animal welfare. I am, too. 

As humans, we possess compassion and emotions, which may generate conflicts for us as we consider what is ethically "right" or "wrong" in respect to outdoor activities. You are sharing your personal view and thats fine with me.

Generally, trappers have a truer understanding of nature, its cycles and relationships, than any armchair do-gooder could ever dream of. Understanding and witnessing the realities of nature, trappers do not feel that their activites are "cruel" at all. We are neutral, simply participants in the natural cycles.

You say that animals are held shivering, freezing and cold. While I agree that mammals, fish and birds can succumb to the elements, I do not agree that they react or perceive cold, anything at all like we do.

As an example, a coyote will trot through slushy water and run across snow and frozen lakes, then back into water, etc. for hours on end, day-in and day-out with no ill effects. Now you try that barefooted! :evil: Do they stop to put on boots or warm up by the fire? No. This is because they are not "built" like we are and do not feel discomfort the way that we do. You cannot equate the feelings that YOU HAVE with the feelings that wild animals have. If you need more examples, I'll give you as many as you need.

Properly-sized foothold traps are simply restraint devices. They grip the animal by the foot (pads) and hold them until they are released or killed by the trapper. No bones are broken by the trap. Wildlife agencies utilize foothold traps for capture and relocation of animals for stocking, because it is the most humane, non-injurious, least stressful tool available. I cant possibly recall all of the animals I have released from footholds with no injury, whatsoever. 

A reminder, or reality check:

Natural death and injury does not occur as Walt Disney portrays it. Disease, accidents, starvation and fighting often results in a very slow, prolonged, ("cruel", as you say) death for animals. Natural predation NORMALLY includes the prey being eaten while still very much alive. Compare these facts to being held by the paw until a trapper arrives to release the animal or humanely kill it. As you see, this is why trappers do not think that trapping is cruel at all.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Catch and release. PM me your address and I will sent you tape call destroying the myth. It will show you what harm is caused by a trap. It certainly will open your eyes. I'll also bet you that someone is trapping the river you fish. All of us as hunters trappers and fishermen care deeply for the outdoors. That is why we support it. We are the only organizations that pool our monies through taxes (we requested) soley to help and sustaine wildlife. Your fishing dollars support trapping as my trapping dollars support fishing. I would also suggest that you tag along with someone on their trap line and see what harm the animal has endured. I think you will come away with a different opinion.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

on this thread from last fall ( http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=114342&highlight=video ) you had posted a link to a video clip that was very informative. it is no longer there. any help. 

thanks to you guys that are taking the time to help educate c&r rather than tar and feather. 

c&r if you can take a min read that thread i linked to.


----------

